# TRrailering a horse for 80 miles with no hay



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I would not start out on an 80 mile trip without hay. Many things could happen that could cause long delays. For example a breakdown or involvement in an accident. Also roadblocks, even if my vehicle was not in an accident there could be a fatal accident ahead of me causing the road to be closed for a long while.

I also keep a 7.5 gallon water container in the trailer.

PS Eating hay can help lessen stress for the horse as well.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I would never put hay in with a horse when traveling such a short distance. Unnecessary, IME.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, there you have it.

80 miles - the long and short of it. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Wouldn't have been a worry for me. This time of year my horses will voluntarily stand in the barn hours at a time during the day without eating a thing. They have acres of pasture and plenty of trees to provide shaded grazing spots but for some reason they stand around in the barn. Probably because they think it's fun watching me clean up the mess they create in there every day.


----------



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought bec a horse is in a trailer for 90 minutes, that having hay to eat lessens stress and fears? isnt this a definite yes?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

For a 90 minute trip, I wouldn't consider hay a requirement. It's certainly nice to have, and I typically put some hay in a net for my horse no matter how short the trip, but if for some reason I couldn't (as happens sometimes when I'm trailering back home and my horse already ate all the hay I brought) I wouldn't worry about it. 

A horse that's already stressed about trailering is unlikely to eat while moving, so it doesn't necessarily help with nervous travelers. It can also cause problems in some cases- hay carried by airflow can get into horses' eyes, and if dusty it can cause respiratory issues (especially in manger style trailers where they can't put their head down to clear their airways).


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Took my horse from PA to NY, about 3 and a half hours, and she didn't touch a single blade of hay. That's trip isn't really that long, I don't think it's a big deal they did without.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I took my gelding on a trail ride a few weekends ago. Two and a half hour drive up and he had no hay. I offered him some when we got there and all he did was sunk it in his water bucket and play with it. No hay on the ride home either and he was perfectly fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've traveled at least 4 hours with no hay/water. It's really not a big deal, most of the time they won't eat/drink it anyway.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My horses won't eat in the trailer unless it's stopped. 

For such a short ride, there's no reason to have pitched a tantrum.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

luke4275 said:


> Today, a trainer sent her son to pick up my horse and take him back to her place 80 miles.. Bad enough, there was no ramp but there was no hay bag and son said no worries its only 80 miles.. I was lucky to find a hay bag at my barn to borrow.. If I didnt find one. he would have driven the 90 minutes with no hay. I didnt have to tell the guy to find a hay bag or no way he could take my horse because I found a hay bag.. He said its no big deal they dont eat hay for 90 minutes, Who is correct?


many horse go much longer with out hay. At a show, between feeding for those in a stall, overnight.
Eating hay just makes them thirsty and he wouldn't have had anything to drink.

I would be more concerned that you didn't send hay/feed so as not to upset his diet abruptly.

Your comment that it was bad enough to not have a ramp is ridicoulous. I doubt if you will have much different results when horse comes back from trainer with your lack of knowledge.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

luke4275 said:


> I thought bec a horse is in a trailer for 90 minutes, that having hay to eat lessens stress and fears? Isn't this a definite yes?


Not if the horse is used to trailering. I've driven 60 minutes there and back to the farrier, no hay. GASP! Two trips..120 minutes..NO HAY! 
Here's the deal, take a hay bag with a few flakes with you, but don't tie it in the trailer. If you get a flat or have engine trouble, your horse will get a meal. Also, pack water and a (painter's, lightweight) bucket.
If you do not already have one, get this:
Trailer Aid - Statelinetack.com
OR
Tire Changer Aid for Twin Axle Horse Trailer - Cowboy Showcase
We have an original Trailer Aid...when there were made with wood...in the olden (1980's) days, and it HAS been used.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have hay and water available at all times when trailering, regardless of the distance. But that just sort of sounds like preference at this point!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like to put hay in the trailer with one of my mares because it keeps her busy. The other two could care less. I don't really think 80 miles is a big deal. I might carry some just in case of unforeseen problems but it's not going to hurt the horse in any way to travel and hour and a half with no hay.

My trailer has no ramp (Oh, Noo) They could care less about that either.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Corporal said:


> Tire Changer Aid for Twin Axle Horse Trailer - Cowboy Showcase
> We have an original Trailer Aid...when there were made with wood...in the olden (1980's) days, and it HAS been used.


Thanks for the tip, great idea!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Some will eat readily when trailering, others will not touch a blade. I always have hay bags whether I'm trailering 2 hours, or 10 minutes - as others have said, it's more to do with keeping them occupied than anything else. They won't die if you don't have hay, but some horses will focus their attention elsewhere instead - bothering their neighbor, stomping, or other shenanigans. I'd much rather they poke at the hay bag and occupy themselves that way instead.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Ramps are not needed. And hay for that distance isn't needed either.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My horse(s) travel 180 miles twice a week, taking 3 hours and 40 minutes each way on two lane highways. I do not give them hay.

I certainly don't eat and drink every whip stitch. When we are out working, we don't stop and eat and drink every little bit.

They are fine.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Palomine said:


> Ramps are not needed.


Agree here as well, although horses that have only ever loaded using ramps their entire life may be reluctant to load (and more specifically, unload) off a step up.

Been there, done that.

Rarely is it a problem the other way around - horses that are used to step ups adapt to ramps reasonably quickly with minimal drama.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

luke4275 said:


> Today, a trainer sent her son to pick up my horse and take him back to her place 80 miles.. Bad enough, there was no ramp but there was no hay bag and son said no worries its only 80 miles.. I was lucky to find a hay bag at my barn to borrow.. If I didnt find one. he would have driven the 90 minutes with no hay. I didnt have to tell the guy to find a hay bag or no way he could take my horse because I found a hay bag.. He said its no big deal they dont eat hay for 90 minutes, Who is correct?


1) I don't have a ramp. Never have, probably never will. My horses and those I haul do just fine without one. A ramp is just a persons personal preference.

2) As for hay I wouldn't give any on a 100 mile or shorter trip. Only because my horses piddle with it and don't eat it. If I remember to pack it, they have some available for break downs or when I need to take a break but I don't have any in the trailer. 

Hate to say it but the guy's correct. Let him do his job. You trusted him enough to put your horse in training with her so let him do things his way. I think you need to stop looking for issues and stop worrying.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate ramp trailers! They make loading a nightmare, especially when it's raining. Only time I like a ramp is when you are loading in a big semi trailer. Otherwise I'll take a step up please.

As for hay, we don't let our race horses eat before a race, they always trailer up to 4 hours at a time with no hay going to the race. Then don't eat when waiting for the race. No hay until after they are cooled out.

Sorry but you are over reacting to a perfectly fine situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a ramp. I like it, but I can see where trying to load in the rain would be a nightmare since the water would make it slippery.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Ramps are also a nightmare for horses that are hard to load lol. You get them half up and they panic at the hallow sound and jump sideways falling off... Or they dance around the side of the ramp and you can't even get them close to the opening. My old mare is a dream as I throw the line over her back and she loads herself. But my Standie and yearling are terrified of the ramp. I'll take a step up please lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Every other trailer I've had before this one was a step up, but I wanted one without a bar up the back and this one was the right price, so it came home with me. 

My TB wasn't very happy about it the first time or two but he's learned to deal with it, and Dazzle (my new mare) loads and unloads like a champ no matter what you haul her in.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> I hate ramp trailers! They make loading a nightmare, especially when it's raining. Only time I like a ramp is when you are loading in a big semi trailer. Otherwise I'll take a step up please.


 The ramp versus step up argument has been going on for decades, but to suggest that one is infinitely better than the other is plain wrong – accidents happen with both. There are plenty of stories of horses that have tripped backing out of step up trailers, ended up with a leg under the trailer resulting in severe injuries, or in some cases loss of the horse. 

On the flipside ramps can get slippery in the rain, yes, however I am careful to change my loading and unloading tactics when I know the ramp may be slippery, opting for going up or down very slowly so that the horse has plenty of time to ensure good footing. 

Have I had horses slip on my ramps? Sure, but it wasn't the end of the world nor have I ever had a single injury over many, many horses hauled, and keep things in perspective I have loaded and unloaded in the rain many times without slipping issues whatsoever, so it's far from an automatic problem.

And somebody else mentioned that their horse would absolutely refuse to load on a ramp trailer - training issue. I've trailered horses where their owners insisted the same thing, that it was a waste for me to even come and try because their horse would not load on a ramp – without exception they have all loaded In the end, most without any drama. :wink:


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

"Slipping issues", rather...not sleeping. I unfortunately missed the 10 minute window to correct my typo


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

LoriF said:


> I like to put hay in the trailer with one of my mares because it keeps her busy. The other two could care less. I don't really think 80 miles is a big deal. I might carry some just in case of unforeseen problems but it's not going to hurt the horse in any way to travel and hour and a half with no hay.
> 
> My trailer has no ramp (Oh, Noo) They could care less about that either.


Are you me in a parallel universe? :razz: I have two mares - one who could care less about having a hay bag, one I put in a bag to keep her busy if she is traveling alone. And I'm not a fan of ramps, but if you like one more power to you. My horses don't care about a ramp one way or another.

I agree with the majority - hag bag in a trailer is not necessary. 

But if you want one, do it. No biggie.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ramps are neither here nor there as far as I'm concerned--I can take them or leave them xD


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My mare has the beginnings of heaves so can not have hay while in the trailer. 

All that dust floating around in the air is not good for their airways, plus while tied in the trailer the horse cannot put his head down to clear his sinuses.

My mare does not get hay regardless of the trip length. Instead she gets a dose of tums before the trip (if it is less than 2 hours) and ranitidine if it is more than a 2 hour trip. A simple, cheap and inexpensive way to prevent ulcers. 

I do provide grain, which she eats rather quickly.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

PrivatePilot said:


> The ramp versus step up argument has been going on for decades, but to suggest that one is infinitely better than the other is plain wrong – accidents happen with both.


True, and one of the accidents that happen with ramps is people getting kicked in the head when they bend over to fold up the ramp. Big heavy awkward nuisance that serves no purpose.

One is not better than the other, let alone infinitely better, but that never stopped anyone from having strong personal preferences.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a ramp, for MY convenience, my horses could care less. I also have a winch to lift it, thus negating the head kicking issue. I have hauled horses long and short distances for years and have now come to the conclusion that I prefer not to put a bunch of hay in with them, but I do carry it for stops or emergencies. I also used to keep my trailer floor bedded deep with shavings and have come to the conclusion that it's mostly a waste of shavings, at least for short (200 miles or less) trips. I stop approximately every 4 hours (about 200 miles) and I try not to travel more than 8 hours in one day, 12 max. I put hay & water in front of them at all stops. When I used to put hay in with them, I had horses who tore down my corner feeders, destroyed my hay bags/nets, and basically were just a PIA when they had those to mess with. So now, they can look out the window for entertainment and be served snacks and drinks at every stop. Haven't had a single issue with it, no ulcers, no upsets, they travel fine.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Standing to the side when raising a ramp removes any issue with getting kicked. If the assists are working correctly one person should be easily able to raise any ramp themselves from either side without having to ever put themselves in potential harms way. 

Again, technique matters, as does properly functioning equipment. 

I watched someone get knocked square on their back one day from a step-up swing door that caught in a gusty wind, so they're not immune to potential issues as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Honestly, my horses WON'T eat hay in the trailer. I hauled for 3 hours one time and when I stopped for gas and when I got to my destination, neither of them had touched it. 

80 miles? In my opinion, that's a short trip. They do not have to have hay in front of them. 

On the flip side, some horses who are prone to respiratory problems or to coughing should NEVER have hay in front of them in the trailer. 

I also don't like having hay in the trailer for safety reasons. They CAN and WILL get a leg through the hay bag or the hay net or hay holder. I've had it happen.

In my opinion, only horses who spend 6+ hours in the trailer need to be fed in the trailer. For shorter distances, they can simply eat when they get there. 


As far as a RAMP goes, I've seen some nasty injuries from horses stepping off the side of a ramp or getting a leg caught between where the ramp attaches to the trailer, or slipping on the ramp if it is wet. IMO, it's almost safer without one.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

PrivatePilot said:


> The ramp versus step up argument has been going on for decades, but to suggest that one is infinitely better than the other is plain wrong – accidents happen with both. There are plenty of stories of horses that have tripped backing out of step up trailers, ended up with a leg under the trailer resulting in severe injuries, or in some cases loss of the horse.
> 
> On the flipside ramps can get slippery in the rain, yes, however I am careful to change my loading and unloading tactics when I know the ramp may be slippery, opting for going up or down very slowly so that the horse has plenty of time to ensure good footing.
> 
> ...



Did I say one was inferior? I just stated *MY* personal preference and experience. Everyone has their preferance and this is mine.

As for the loading. I've had 3 different trainers try and load my Standie into a ramp load. Professional highly recommended trainers. None have managed to get her in. 8 hours one time trying to get her in to rush her to the vet. No go. 

She will load into a step up with little coaxing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

PrivatePilot said:


> I watched someone get knocked square on their back one day from a step-up swing door that caught in a gusty wind, so they're not immune to potential issues as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All issues are preventable. I haul alone MANY times, which means I don't have someone to hold the door on my (apparently horrid) step up trailer when the wind blows or I am parked on the downward slope of a hill. This problem is fixed EASILY by tying the door back. Easy, peasy!!  

The less easy solution to this issue is that I have taught my horses to load from both directions which means MY butt catches that door as it swings around, not the horse's. That takes some skill though 'cause the horses get a bit confused about which direction their nose should be pointing when I send them on from the opposite side. I just decided to take the easy way out and tie it back instead. I've not been knocked square on my back even one time because the door got caught in the wind.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a step up and a ramp trailer. I have used both. I find a ramp easier for a young or untrained horse to load. Never had a problem with one stepping off the ramp while loading. I have had one step off the side while unloading. But I believe it was as much my fault. Horse was not hurt. I like my ramp. I have seen people kicked while opening a door behind a horse. I do believe in having a flake or two of hay and and container of water and bucket, if I am going for over two hours. This is only in case of break down. I have never used it. I generally do not feed in the trailer.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Both my horse and mule will load in step up trailers and the mule at least will load in a ramp - I've never attempted it with my horse. I can see the benefits of each, though I'm mostly familiar with step-ups. Step-up vs ramp won't really play a role in what trail I buy when I eventually do. My two both prefer to turn around in the trailer and walk out, rather than back out, so a slant load in my preferred for that and other reasons. 

As for hay, my girls like having it and I don't mind providing, so they get hay for any length trip. I don't think it's wrong to not have hay for a 90min trip though.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> As for the loading. I've had 3 different trainers try and load my Standie into a ramp load. Professional highly recommended trainers. None have managed to get her in. 8 hours one time trying to get her in to rush her to the vet. No go.


There's a point where you need to stop asking and start telling. That point is long, _long_ before 8 hours. 

Again, IMHO, this is a training issue. Your horse has figured out that if he's stubborn enough he won't have to do what he's being asked to do..because he can get away with it. For 8 hours even. Horse has won, you have lost, and horse will remember next time that stubbornness wins, and you get into a vicious circle. Problem will only get worse.

If he'll load on a step up it's not a fear thing (since obviously he has no issue with trailers in general), it's a stubbornness thing - he may not like ramps, and he's decided he'd rather not go up them. Again, as I said in another thread recently, I've never EVER had a horse that I couldn't load. I ask nicely for the first 30 minutes or so, and yes, will bribe with food or whatnot. I'm very patient and calm....but at 30 minutes, if the horse is showing all the signs of stubbornness vs fear, I step things up..and with only a few "next level" tactics, the horse almost always loads. Longest it *ever* took me was about an hour to load one particular pigheaded mare last year who had her owners number and got away with anything she so desired. Not with me she didn't, and once I got that message across loud and clear she decided she'd best do as she was asked. And as I also said in the other thread in question, it didn't involve beating the horse, either.

And I've met lots of wonderful coaches over the years, many of whom have without doubt forgot more about horses than I could ever hope to know, but many of whom also were far from trailering experts, either, so I don't automatically place a coach in any sort of expert authority when it comes to loading or trailering horses much the same as how a commercial hauler that hauls horses for a living wouldn't automatically make a good coach - different trades!

Have a commercial hauler come in to trailer your horse, put the employee (who has dealt with loading horses potentially _thousands_ of times, yes, including many stubborn or "he won't do that" horses) in care and control, and I guarantee your horse will load. And no, not by being whipped or beat into the trailer either, but just getting it into their head using fairly mundane tactics that loading is not an option (it's expected) is the key.

Anyhow, I'm not trying to start a fight here so forgive me if I'm coming across a bit brash, but I speak from experience. I've got the been-there-done-that T-shirt lets just say without going into a lot of details. 

Loading issues are almost always one of the following, in order of most to least common:

1/ Stubbornness, and an owner's inability or unwillingness to TELL vs ASK.

2/ Improper loading technique - owner unfamiliar with how to safely or effectively load on a trailer. 

3/ Owners downright refusal to get physical with their horse and demand their respect. Usually accompanied by "my horse doesn't respect my personal space", or "he/she pins his ears and bucks me off all the time no matter how many treats I give him!" type owner.

4/ Trailer is uninviting (dark or scary), or not properly sized for the horse. Trying to load a draft or tall TB on a trailer best suited for ponies for example is a recipe for (justifiable, in that case) loading issues.

5/ Lastly, fear. Body language tells the story in this case and any horseman/horselady worth their salt can identify it in a split second...but even that can be worked through in a reasonable period of time although the first trip might be to nowhere (simply loading and unloading practice, confidence building for the horse before ever turning a wheel) you can and _should_ still expect them to load.

Anyhow, sorry for the marathon post...but well, talk to a commercial hauler about "my horse won't load" stories if you want to get their blood pressure up. :mrgreen:


----------

